# pyTivo no picture on Mini, plays fine on Bolt



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a some videos that when transferred to my Bolt will play fine on the Bolt. But watching the same video file on a gen1 Mini that is paired to that Bolt, the picture is blank/black but I can hear the audio. Not all transferred video are effected in the same way.

Are there ffmpeg settings that might address this that I can set in pytivo.conf? I did update ffmpeg via the builds here Builds - Zeranoe FFmpeg recently but don't recall if that correlated with when I noticed this issue. Any suggestions/comments are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try disabling the TS transfer option. That'll force a recode of the video to a TiVo compatible format. With TS enabled it'll accept almost any H.264 format, but the older hardware like the v1 Mini can't play all H.264 encoding.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

Dan, thank you. This is the info I needed.


----------

